# YSL Summer 2015- Les Sahariennes



## katred (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's the information we have on the upcoming summer collection:

  [h=5]LES SAHARIENNES (bronzing powder)[/h]  N°2 – Sable
  N°3 – Epice
  N°4 – Fauve
  N°5 – Ambre
  N°6 – Sienne

  [h=4]LA LAQUE COUTURE[/h]  N°61 – Brun Henné
  N°62 – Jaune Babouche

  [h=4]GLOSS VOLUPTÉ[/h]  N°50 – Orange Sagatte
  N°107 – Bordeaux Sarouel
  N°103 – Opium Persian (permanent, repromote)
  N°206 – Fuchsia Oran (permanent, repromote)

  [h=4]BABY DOLL KISS & BLUSH[/h]  N°13 – Corail Incandescent
  N°14 – Ocre Luxurieux

  [h=4]COUTURE PALETTE[/h]  N°12 – Mauresque

  Pictures and descriptions (in German) here:

  http://mackarrie.blogspot.ca/2015/03/ysl-terre-sahariennes-summer-look-2015.html


----------



## ashievic (Mar 18, 2015)

Have sent an email to my person for YSL, let's see when the release will actually be here in the States. Loving the polishes and the darker gloss. The rest is not for Casper.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 20, 2015)

katred said:


> Here's the information we have on the upcoming summer collection:
> 
> [h=5]LES SAHARIENNES (bronzing powder)[/h]  N°2 – Sable
> N°3 – Epice
> ...


This collection looks right up my alley.  Maybe it is time I get Opium Persian.  I probably will get the new gloss voluptes.


----------



## Rinstar (Mar 25, 2015)

Orange GV and yellow polish for sure! Can I have this now??


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 27, 2015)

YSL Bergdorf IG posted they will have this collection tomorrow or today as it is late.  I'm not ready for it.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 30, 2015)

YSL @ Bergdorf's posted some swatches via instagram.

  https://instagram.com/p/03jmKiFLVa/?taken-by=yslbeautybergdorf

  https://instagram.com/p/03i0rNlLUR/?taken-by=yslbeautybergdorf


----------



## Medgal07 (Mar 30, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> YSL Bergdorf IG posted they will have this collection tomorrow or today as it is late. * I'm not ready for it.*







I need to catch my breath too!!!I have so many new things that I've not touched


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 31, 2015)

Some of the products are up on Nordies.  I'm not ready.  My wallet can't handle it.  I must have the 2 new gloss voluptes.  They look gorgeaous.  I think the kiss n blush looks new.  Can anyone confirm?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 1, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Some of the products are up on Nordies.  I'm not ready.  My wallet can't handle it.  I must have the 2 new gloss voluptes.  They look gorgeaous.  *I think the kiss n blush looks new.  Can anyone confirm?*


    Yes, but I already have 6 of the K & Bs---that's plenty.  Besides which, I don't think the colors looked that unique.  I'm very curious about the bronzing powder but I'm too 
   smitten w/ my Guerlain Terracotta  bronzer.  It would feel adulterous for me to get a different one at this point.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 5, 2015)

Saw this on Instagram and hesitated a few hours before placing an order.

  https://instagram.com/p/1DswRZR5J6/?taken-by=dontcallmejesse

  Also bought the palette too.  They were both listed as online exclusives so that moved them to the top of the list. I'm trying to pace myself with this collection but I want everything.  I wonder if they are true online exclusives or just online exclusives for a period of time. I know I someone asked YSL Bergdorf on Instagram about the palette and they too said it was a YSLbeautyus.com exclusive.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Saw this on Instagram and hesitated a few hours before placing an order.  https://instagram.com/p/1DswRZR5J6/?taken-by=dontcallmejesse  Also bought the palette too.  They were both listed as online exclusives so that moved them to the top of the list. I'm trying to pace myself with this collection but I want everything.  I wonder if they are true online exclusives or just online exclusives for a period of time. I know I someone asked YSL Bergdorf on Instagram about the palette and they too said it was a YSLbeautyus.com exclusive.


  So beautiful!  Do the Kiss Blushes smell like watermelon?


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Saw this on Instagram and hesitated a few hours before placing an order.  https://instagram.com/p/1DswRZR5J6/?taken-by=dontcallmejesse  Also bought the palette too.  They were both listed as online exclusives so that moved them to the top of the list. I'm trying to pace myself with this collection but I want everything.  I wonder if they are true online exclusives or just online exclusives for a period of time. I know I someone asked YSL Bergdorf on Instagram about the palette and they too said it was a YSLbeautyus.com exclusive.


  You did good!  I briefly saw the rest of the summer collection without swatching.  I think the orange polish is very deceiving on the Nordstrom website.  It's just more orange than kind of a burnt orange and the yellow polish just looks like concentrated urine.  Not the best summer collection.  Only the 107 gloss looked a little tempting in person, but this Kiss Blush  looks more unique from the picture you linked and is a great summer into fall shade.  Yes!  Finally, one summer item I like!  Thanks ; )


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 5, 2015)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> I like! Thanks ; )


  Urine.  That's terrible.  I'm getting varying pics of the yellow polish. I saw one posted on IG that was a bright yellow.

  https://instagram.com/p/0_Wn8JBBjK/?taken-by=nicolerashelle.ysl


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Apr 5, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know.  I rarely remember anything about smells.  I do have 1 kiss n blush but would have to dig it out and I'm not up for it right now.  Maybe later  Urine.  That's terrible.  I'm getting varying pics of the yellow polish. I saw one posted on IG that was a bright yellow.  https://instagram.com/p/0_Wn8JBBjK/?taken-by=nicolerashelle.ysl


  No problem.  I'm sure the scent must be decent since it's used on the cheeks.  I had high hopes for the yellow polish.  But, I haven't found a yellow polish I love more than Chanel's Mimosa.  It  truly resembles the color of mimosa flowers.  It reminds me of Tirana.


----------



## MissIvy (Apr 6, 2015)

I asked ysl bergdorf on IG if they had the limited couture eyeshadow palette lol - I was hoping they would have it or Nordstrom as well.  I really wanted to see if the cover was different than the sun kissed blur perfecteur and wanted to see if the swatches showed if I really needed this (I have a lot of brown eyeshadow palettes).  I went a little crazy with the ysl spring collection and Dior tie dye summer collection, so I am trying to not spend much more this month.  Hopefully someone will post swatches before it sells out - and that Nordstrom or Neimans gets it eventually too.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 6, 2015)

MissIvy said:


> I asked ysl bergdorf on IG if they had the limited couture eyeshadow palette lol - I was hoping they would have it or Nordstrom as well. I really wanted to see if the cover was different than the sun kissed blur perfecteur and wanted to see if the swatches showed if I really needed this (I have a lot of brown eyeshadow palettes). I went a little crazy with the ysl spring collection and Dior tie dye summer collection, so I am trying to not spend much more this month. Hopefully someone will post swatches before it sells out - and that Nordstrom or Neimans gets it eventually too.


Thanks for asking the question.  It made me purchase it.  I have tons of brown palettes too so I hesitated a bit.  I would say I would post swatches but my swatches have been particularly bad lately.  The all cloudy days are not helping.

  Edit. BTW What did you get from the spring collection?


----------



## MissIvy (Apr 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Thanks for asking the question.  It made me purchase it.  I have tons of brown palettes too so I hesitated a bit.  I would say I would post swatches but my swatches have been particularly bad lately.  The all cloudy days are not helping.  Edit. BTW What did you get from the spring collection?


  My swatches are always horrible lol - I always think they look great and then I take a photo and I'm like hmmmm delete lol.  Would you mind letting me know what the cover of the palette looks like when you receive it?  (Dying to know if it's limited edition/different).   As for spring '15 collection I got the Couture Palette Collector Ombres de Jour hot pink compact with the eyeshadows they are gorgeous - the pink and golden beige in there sooo pretty, also the Palette Lumiere de Jour Glow enhancing pressed powder (just received this so hoping to try it out later today)...and the blush volupte....and this was supposed to be a no buy month .  I'm still looking for the brush that came with the collection too lol.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 6, 2015)

MissIvy said:


> As for spring '15 collection I got the Couture Palette Collector Ombres de Jour hot pink compact with the eyeshadows they are gorgeous - the pink and golden beige in there sooo pretty, also the Palette Lumiere de Jour Glow enhancing pressed powder (just received this so hoping to try it out later today)...and the blush volupte....and this was supposed to be a no buy month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't recall any brush with this collection.  I have to do some research.  I skipped all of that but I bought quite a bit from YSL in the last month or so.  I'm really crazy about the shadow single I bought and I'm trying to pick some more colors without going crazy.  YSL has been coming out with a _*lot*_ of products lately.  Does EL own it?


----------



## MissIvy (Apr 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't recall any brush with this collection.  I have to do some research.  I skipped all of that but I bought quite a bit from YSL in the last month or so.  I'm really crazy about the shadow single I bought and I'm trying to pick some more colors without going crazy.  YSL has been coming out with a _*lot*_ of products lately.  Does EL own it?


  I think you are right - I just went back and checked and the pink brush seems to only be in one of the promotional photos I saw but looks like it was in an older collection (rose collection?) it's gorgeous though.  Limited edition Volupte blush brush.  I have been looking at the eyeshadow singles , the modele shade one (005? I think)  is my favorite.


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 6, 2015)

I posted swatches in the main YSL thread, then saw this one. These are from the summer eye palette:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 flash  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no flash  The middle shade blends in with my skin. It is across the knuckle and down the side. Colors are slightly darker (more red) IRL.


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 6, 2015)

@MissIvy, the eye palette is not in special packaging. Just the standard gold packaging. I wish they had used the same cover as the blur perfector, though


----------



## MissIvy (Apr 6, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> @MissIvy, the eye palette is not in special packaging. Just the standard gold packaging. I wish they had used the same cover as the blur perfector, though


  Thank you so much! Thank you for the swatches and info on the cover - somewhat bummed that they didn't put it in limited packaging but that's ok I might buy something from the Tom Ford summer collection instead as I am just seeing photos of that now.  I've also seen photos on IG of the YSL Rock Lace - I don't think it's come to the US yet but the colors in that palette look lovely too.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Saw this on Instagram and hesitated a few hours before placing an order.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/1DswRZR5J6/?taken-by=dontcallmejesse
> 
> Also bought the palette too.  They were both listed as online exclusives so that moved them to the top of the list. I'm trying to pace myself with this collection but I want everything.  I wonder if they are true online exclusives or just online exclusives for a period of time. I know I someone asked YSL Bergdorf on Instagram about the palette and they too said it was a YSLbeautyus.com exclusive.


  I love that new Baby Doll K & B!!!!----just gorgeous!


----------



## throwitawaynow (Apr 6, 2015)

What all is LE with this collection? I'm finding conflicting info.


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 6, 2015)

Ugh, why did I click this thread?! So many wants!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

throwitawaynow said:


> What all is LE with this collection? I'm finding conflicting info.


  I don't know about limited edition but that one baby Doll K & B, 14 OCRE LUXURIEUX is an online exclusive but I'm not sure if it's just at  YSL online---I just ordered it. 
   It's not available at Nordies but the other one which is coral is available at Nordies.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> Ugh, why did I click this thread?! So many wants!!


    Hey Lex
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What are you lemming?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 6, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> I don't know.  I rarely remember anything about smells.  I do have 1 kiss n blush but would have to dig it out and I'm not up for it right now.  Maybe later
> 
> *Urine.  That's terrible.*  I'm getting varying pics of the yellow polish. I saw one posted on IG that was a bright yellow.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/0_Wn8JBBjK/?taken-by=nicolerashelle.ysl






I skipped it because I think I have a dupe.


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 7, 2015)

You're welcome! Part of me hopes the Rock Lace palette does not come to the US, lol. That palette looks so nice and I love the packaging. If it does, it's probably coming home with me :/
I am curious about the Blur primer and perfector.


MissIvy said:


> Thank you so much! Thank you for the swatches and info on the cover - somewhat bummed that they didn't put it in limited packaging but that's ok I might buy something from the Tom Ford summer collection instead as I am just seeing photos of that now. I've also seen photos on IG of the YSL Rock Lace - I don't think it's come to the US yet but the colors in that palette look lovely too.


----------



## MissIvy (Apr 7, 2015)

mysteereous said:


> [COLOR=888888]You're welcome! Part of me hopes the Rock Lace palette does not come to the US, lol. That palette looks so nice and I love the packaging. If it does, it's probably coming home with me :/[/COLOR] [COLOR=888888]I am curious about the Blur primer and perfector.[/COLOR]


  Lol I know what you mean - so many beautiful things arriving right now and of course I will have to grab this if it comes to the US lol.  I would like to see some reviews about the blur primer and perfector also


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 7, 2015)

My Baby Doll K & B, N°14 – Ocre Luxurieux shipped.  So excited!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 8, 2015)

So bummed.  I've been waiting all day for my package delivery.  I log in online to see that they don't have my apartment number.  Why wait until today to say so.  It said how to fix it but I didn't see the button they said to click so I did a live chat and the operator tell me what to click but that button says there is $5 fee.  I tell the operator and she said yes there is a fee.  I call and change it.  No fee was mentioned but I was talking to a computer.  So now I have to wait until tomorrow or longer.  So bummed.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Apr 9, 2015)

How is everybody liking their purchases from YSL summer? I am tempted by the Saharienne bronzer balm but am unsure of what color to order. I wear BD 50 in the touche eclat foundation. Do you think the kiss and blush which is the online exclusive will be flattering on an olive skinned darked eyed person with pigmented lips? I'm worried it might look like mud. Also has anyone tried the new glosses or the online exclusive eye palette? Sorry for all the questions but Im trying to be more selective as Tom Ford, Dior and Chanel summer are going to kill my wallet. Please let me know your thoughts on  the YSL summer collection. Thanks


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 9, 2015)

Oh what I had to go through to get this package today.  Anyway, here are my swatches.  The palette is not earth shattering but it will get use from me.  It swatches much better than the spring palette did on me and I really like that pink color.  Will try it on the eyes another day.  The Kiss n Blush is a really good shade for me too.  I'm eager to get the other kiss n blush now.


----------



## Anahita Balsara (Apr 10, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh what I had to go through to get this package today.  Anyway, here are my swatches.  The palette is not earth shattering but it will get use from me.  It swatches much better than the spring palette did on me and I really like that pink color.  Will try it on the eyes another day.  The Kiss n Blush is a really good shade for me too.  I'm eager to get the other kiss n blush now.


  Oh. I love it. They look awesome. Based on your swatches, I just place by order for the palette and the kiss and blush and becasue I am so OCD I preordered the rest of the collection with my SA at Nordstrom in Chicago for their big global event they're having on May 1 and 2. She says they're going to have really good gwps.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 10, 2015)

Anahita Balsara said:


> Oh. I love it. They look awesome. Based on your swatches, I just place by order for the palette and the kiss and blush and becasue I am so OCD I preordered the rest of the collection with my SA at Nordstrom in Chicago for their big global event they're having on May 1 and 2. She says they're going to have really good gwps.


   So glad to help. Tell us how you like them. May is right around the corner!


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh what I had to go through to get this package today.  Anyway, here are my swatches.  The palette is not earth shattering but it will get use from me.  It swatches much better than the spring palette did on me and I really like that pink color.  Will try it on the eyes another day.  The Kiss n Blush is a really good shade for me too.  I'm eager to get the other kiss n blush now.


  Enjoy ICL!!  I only got the K & B, *Ocre Luxurieux* (Orange Rust) *14* and I LOVE the color.  Although pretty, the palette looked too much like YSL palettes that I already have.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 11, 2015)

I'm confused about the palette, where is it available? Lol

  I got the Bronzing Blur Powder and a bunch of the Full Metal Liquid Eyeshadows (not sure if they're a part of this particular collection, but they came out at the same time & are LE).

  Nordstrom & NM have everything from this collection except for the eyeshadow palette?


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm confused about the palette, where is it available? Lol
> 
> I got the Bronzing Blur Powder and a bunch of the Full Metal Liquid Eyeshadows (not sure if they're a part of this particular collection, but they came out at the same time & are LE).
> 
> Nordstrom & NM have everything from this collection except for the eyeshadow palette?


It's only on yslbeautyus.com if you are in the US.

  http://www.yslbeautyus.com


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> I'm confused about the palette, where is it available? Lol
> 
> I got the Bronzing Blur Powder and a bunch of the Full Metal Liquid Eyeshadows (not sure if they're a part of this particular collection, but they came out at the same time & are LE).
> 
> Nordstrom & NM have everything from this collection except for the eyeshadow palette?


  Nice haul! What color did you get in the Bronzing Blur Powder?


----------



## ashievic (Apr 11, 2015)

The nail polishes and lip gloss I ordered arrived yesterday. Not sure they are keepers. The lip gloss fanned out, which is rare for me to occur.


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 11, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> It's only on yslbeautyus.com if you are in the US.  http://www.yslbeautyus.com


  Thank you so much!!


----------



## Psych1 (Apr 11, 2015)

bunnypoet said:


> Nice haul! What color did you get in the Bronzing Blur Powder?


  Thanks!  I got apricot, the lightest shade. I've been wearing it as an overall setting powder, as opposed to a bronzer, by puffing it in after my foundation. Gives a really beautiful finish!


----------



## bunnypoet (Apr 11, 2015)

Psych1 said:


> Thanks! I got apricot, the lightest shade. I've been wearing it as an overall setting powder, as opposed to a bronzer, by puffing it in after my foundation. Gives a really beautiful finish!


  Cool way to use this! I can't wait to check out these colors in person. It's one of the summer makeup products I am most excited about.


----------



## mysteereous (Apr 12, 2015)

I picked up the Blur Perfector in 6 Sienne from Neiman Marcus. Majorly bummed that it is not dark AT ALL. I've been sitting up here fantasizing about bronzing my face with some YSL goodness, and it is literally the color of my skin (I am BD65 in YSK Fusion Ink foundation). Oh well.

  Since there were no testers, the SA had to open a box to show me the color. I'm glad we started with the 'darkest' color. I bought it anyway, mainly because I am interested in testing out the blurring properties. But yeah, this will be an all over setting powder for me or I will use just on my T zone with Fusion Ink. I didn't want to use the sponge, so I rubbed a little bit with my finger on and beside my nose, where I have large pores. It did fill my pores nicely. The texture is nice and light. Beyond that, I will just have to wait and see how it wears.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 20, 2015)

http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-onde-sable-pink-cascade-steamy-coral-full-metal-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches


----------



## katred (Apr 20, 2015)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Oh what I had to go through to get this package today.  Anyway, here are my swatches.  The palette is not earth shattering but it will get use from me.  It swatches much better than the spring palette did on me and I really like that pink color.  Will try it on the eyes another day.  The Kiss n Blush is a really good shade for me too.  I'm eager to get the other kiss n blush now.


  I'm caught between thinking I do not need that palette and thinking I think I would use that palette a lot. I find that the YSL neutral-ish palettes are real workhorses for me, so it would probably get a lot of face time.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 20, 2015)

katred said:


> I'm caught between thinking I do not need that palette and thinking I think I would use that palette a lot. I find that the YSL neutral-ish palettes are real workhorses for me, so it would probably get a lot of face time.


Kate, I got this e/s palette and I'm loving it, fyi.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 21, 2015)

Enjoy the palette ladies.  It's absolutely _*beautiful*_ but reminds me of other YSL palettes that I have, so I skipped this one.
I got the Baby Doll Kiss & Blush and the color is one of my favs---can't get enough and just might back it up---it's my HG orange/rust lippie.


----------



## Vineetha (Apr 21, 2015)

Some more swatches!

  http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-dewy-gold-aquatic-copper-taupe-drop-full-metal-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches#more-194126


----------



## katred (May 3, 2015)

I got a chance to swatch the summer eye shadow palette and I LOVE IT. Very peach/ apricot cast to some of the shades. It wasn't for sale yet, but I'm getting it for certain


----------



## Medgal07 (May 3, 2015)

Vineetha said:


> Some more swatches!
> 
> http://www.temptalia.com/ysl-dewy-gold-aquatic-copper-taupe-drop-full-metal-shadows-reviews-photos-swatches#more-194126


   Not feeling those at all.


----------



## katred (May 14, 2015)

I had a chance to swatch the new bronzers today and I'm surprised how much I liked the lightest one. It was more like a warm peach.


----------



## katred (Jun 19, 2015)

Finally caved and got the lightest shade of the bronzing/ blur powder "Abricot". It's not bronze at all, but a warm apricot orange (well-named).  I also picked up Bordeaux Sarouel lip gloss. I hadn't realized how beautiful it was at first, but there's a gorgeous shimmer buried in it that gives it great depth.  Still contemplating the eye shadow palette.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Jun 19, 2015)

katred said:


> Still contemplating the eye shadow palette.


I've totally neglected the gloss from this collection but I was just thinking the other day they would be really nice right about now so must put them into rotation.


----------

